# PT test



## Anon5456 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can I wear shorts for my PT test?


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't recall exactly but I think the whole course fit into a regular size school gym or armory gym. If it is the same as 13 years ago, and you are not totally out of shape, you will have no problem. I was a little surprised how simple it was. It had stairs, things to jump, a wall to climb, something to go under, a drag, a simulated handcuffing. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and don't advertise what agency is considering you. Background investigators and academy staff monitor this website religiously.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

And if that's your real name, you're screwed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't advertise what agency is considering you. Background investigators and academy staff monitor this website religiously.


Like Delta said if you are going to post here while in the hiring process try to fly under the radar by not giving off anything that easily could possibly ID you. You may also want to tread lightly for a bit once you are hired by keeping some personal opinions that may not be PC to yourself.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Naaaaa, no one from FR PD on here


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't wear shorts. You will scuff yourself up on the shitty hepatis c covered floor at the armory.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

May I suggest these.....


----------

